# Our Mitchells 8 wks old



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Roxy our feisty Lilac girl








Philamena our wickedly reserved Seal girl








Ronnie our very own firestarter Blue girl Can't believe that "V" day is quickly approaching already


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

All three girls are Beautiful!!
You are right to be proud


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Yummy! What a pleasure to see such as pictures!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou again ladies for your true and kind comments


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all beautifull but my favourite is the seal colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My oh's heart lies with Seals too as you can tell with our blue,lilacs and choc kittensKnow what you mean though especially when you see a warm SealThey do tend to have the more shall i say feisty personality of the breed


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

What absolute darlings!! I have never met a siamese cat but they look so majestic! Are they very loving cats?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Binxy-extremely but only when they're not fighting or doing something quietly naughtyThey are proper little characters with huge personality's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, stunning cats


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they're beautiful :


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Why thankyou ladies


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
Nice to see your girls coming on well, my boys are 9 weeks old now and just had there first vaccinations.
regards Amanda.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello all,how old are your babies when you have them done? someone told me that there are some vets who will spay/neauter at 12 weeks????


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lovley photo,I had one sometime ago and it fetched rolled newspaper like a ball back better then my dog


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are stunning


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Angelicats said:


> Hi Kelly,
> Nice to see your girls coming on well, my boys are 9 weeks old now and just had there first vaccinations.
> regards Amanda.


I think we need PICTURES Angelicats


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> how old are your babies when you have them done? someone told me that there are some vets who will spay/neauter at 12 weeks


There are vets that will spay or neuter 'early'. Our Savannahs will be spayed/neutered prior to going out as pets - to stop backyard breeders using pet quality cats to line their pockets.

My vet will neuter my boys at 12 weeks - perhaps earlier. But the girls.. I would want them to be spayed as late as possible because it's such an invasive operation. We're aiming at around 15 weeks.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all,how old are your babies when you have them done? someone told me that there are some vets who will spay/neauter at 12 weeks????
Ours get spayed/neutered at 5/6 mths. 
Nice to see you back Amanda and lovely to hear your kitts are doing so well but please,please can we see some pics of your cute cuddlemuffinsPlayfair woman
Lovley photo,I had one sometime ago and it fetched rolled newspaper like a ball back better then my dog
Your not kidding,all ours retrieve and we constantly get wrist cramp coz they don't tire easyLOL


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Philamena Mitchell???


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes i knowWe 1st thought she was a he til the sexchange fairy put us right and so Phil Mitchell became well for my oh Philippa but for me Philomena We theme each litter and this was one of mine


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

You could have had Peggy!! LOL That would be funny - a siamese called Peggy!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Your laughing but theirs timeAnyway the themes are for us and a bit of fun really-you wouldn't want to know some of the names they pick up along the way


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We have themes for our cats too. Nothing very silly at the moment - though we have had a Monty Python litter with a Mr Creosote, Sir Spamalot, Miss Python and Liberty Belle.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love itCan you imagine a theme of std's and someone asking to be penciled in for "A Dose"Okay-maybe not but it made me laugh


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Or "Could I have The Clap please"


----------

